# gun show Pensacola feb 4



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

gun show Pensacola feb 4

http://www.floridagunshows.com/


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Will Be There*

I will make this one. Gotta get my fix. Am looking for a couple things to support my habit. Some cleaning supplies especially. Tons cheaper than at the local shops.

Also want to fondle a couple of the newer guns on the market. Will not buy there but sure will use the show to snuggle with them. Will not even look at Jay's as usual. Will take a long look at a possibly new EDC blade. A guy on this forum showed me his MicroTech a few days ago and am now looking "more seriously" at them now. Am happy with my Benchmade .....BUT.....?

If going to the show.....good hunting. --- SAWMAN


----------



## llacf2 (Jan 16, 2012)

I can't wait I got a new ar15 I wona pimp out....


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*AR GUY's*

There are several AR guys that always show up. As I remember,their prices are somewhat steep. If you want to wait and buy online I can give you the addy's of several that specialize in the AR/AK/SKS/M1A sorta stuff. --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

The knife guy (not the cheap stuff) who comes to the show is where I got the Makora II...good guy to deal with. He'll do trades if he has a knife you really like -- and you have something that he wants!


----------



## ABailey (May 25, 2010)

Last time I was in there the ar part selection was limited, but I'm going to go to see what they have this go round. Sawman shoot me those sites if you don't mind sir. Also have a few knives I need to get worked on.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

SAWMAN said:


> I will make this one. Gotta get my fix. Am looking for a couple things to support my habit. Some cleaning supplies especially. Tons cheaper than at the local shops.
> 
> Will not even look at Jay's as usual.
> 
> If going to the show.....good hunting. --- SAWMAN


If you don't look at Jay's, then you are only gonna see 1/3 of the show..... They are ridiculous...:yes:


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

wow gun show NOT on the last weekend of the month... SCAREY


----------



## bama99 (Dec 20, 2009)

I know Jay's gets a bad rap around here and they usually ask more than internet pricing on their firearms, but they will deal from what I'm told. I bought a brand new Walther PPS for $399 right before Christmas from them. That was the price they had on the gun and I snatched it up quick. Not sure why they had it that cheap, but I've never seen one under $500 at Bud's or elsewhere on the net. Customer service is hit or miss, but I'm living proof you can get a good deal from them once in a while. That said I much prefer dealing with Outcast when I can.


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

i stopped looking at jays when i was looking for a pf9 when they first came out , 

dealers had them for $269 jay price $539 after that i walk on by. they might deal but do you want to be the person that just bought there first gun and paid that price then walked down the row and everyone else has the same gun for $269


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Jays pretty much swallow the gunshow. I have had no problems with them.


----------



## TraderDan (Jul 25, 2009)

*Jay's*

i will say one thing, "They Have What You Want To Look At!" but you may pay the price for the floor show. Just like everywhere you go "buyer Must Beware" I really don't understand it, seems if they got down with the price they would make more money on quanity, but I guess they have it figured another way. They seem to be doing Ok , and smart people , I'm sure they have thought it over by now, and doing it thier way?? I just look , and then find the best deal. Me personally, I would rather buy USED and be able to recoup my investment when I get tired of a gun. JMO:whistling:


----------



## hubbyandwife (Jan 2, 2011)

What Trader said.....

I guess Jay's does enough business at their shops to where they can stick it to you at the show. And I'm sure newbies to the sport give them plenty of money at the show....ah ....that new car smell.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Jay has told me that he really doesn't make that much from setting up at the show. Where he makes the money -- is that the people come to his stores after the show. Those who have bought firearms & had to wait, go pick up their guns and buy additional stuff while in the store. Others look at his wares at the show -- then come back to the stores later and usually walk away with something.

Jay has a photographic memory and is quite bright -- nothing gets by him and he knows just what he has invested in every item in his store.

He's always been fair to me -- I just don't deal with his employees...only him!


----------



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

scubapro said:


> Jay has told me that he really doesn't make that much from setting up at the show. Where he makes the money -- is that the people come to his stores after the show. Those who have bought firearms & had to wait, go pick up their guns and buy additional stuff while in the store. Others look at his wares at the show -- then come back to the stores later and usually walk away with something.
> 
> Jay has a photographic memory and is quite bright -- nothing gets by him and he knows just what he has invested in every item in his store.
> 
> He's always been fair to me -- I just don't deal with his employees...only him!


Been in the Crestview store three times, I've had no problem with anybody at all. Scored a $120.00 discount on a scope this morning and Jay wasn't there. I'll be back.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Went........?*

Went to the gunshow today. Not many people there. Plenty of parking. Didn't find one good deal. In fact.......couldn't even get in. 

IT'S NEXT WEEKEND DUMMY !! :no:

SHEEEEEEEESH !! ---- SAWMAN


----------



## Suprman (Jul 11, 2011)

maybe i'll check it out


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

few more days to go should be a good one falling on the first of the month and tax season on the way


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

You taking your 44 Mag carbine to the show?? I'm thinking about taking mine...


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

not sure i can swap it out today for a number of nice guns so im torn on selling it of swapping it

guess ill go see what the guy has to offer up TONIGHT he also hinted he might just pay the price also


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Well a show in town, That mean some diff toys will be in here afterwards. Thank you, l o l Be out there myself. ole Carver


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

Lets get up and go shoot !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey sawman.....i am looking to give my ak47 a tactical look and was just wondering if you have any good suggestions on a front handguard? i have been looking online but its hard to make a decision on something you can't see in person.


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*One Or So*

Did you take a look at TAPCO,Fulton Armory,Midway USA,Natchez,and Numrich Arms. These are just a few out there that I have done business with, and recommend them all.

Gun Show ---> there might be something there that you want. If not for sale, just might be installed and will at least give you an idea of what you want. Allot depends on the model AK you have,weather you want to mount a sight/scope on it and how "permanent" you want to install it. If you want the on/off to be with the throw lever there are several options,then there is the simi permanent screw on type.

This is mainly what I use a gun show for. Can see and feel stuff....then go buy somewhere else that is not MSRP. --- SAWMAN


----------



## ace529 (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for the info sawman. I will be fishing Saturday but Im definitely heading to the gun show either Saturday afternoon or Sunday and hopefully i will find something for my ak or at least get a few ideas on which accessories i want to add to it.


----------

